# What are some beautiful brass works?



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

May be solo or ensemble. I really don't have much experience with brass listening except in nasty band music, which I hate with a passion. The only brass pieces I can say I've heard and enjoyed have been the Sulek Trombone Sonata and the brass excerpt from the beginning of the _Der Freischutz_ Overture.

I'd especially like something similar to the beginning of that overture. It's one of my favorite moments in music - it's so peaceful and beautiful!


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

If you don't mind some baroque trumpet....


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

I really don't like baroque brass works, sorry!  

Thanks pjang, that's more of what I'm looking for. Not a bad piece, even if it is written by Brahms.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Ravel's - piece en forme d'habanera

Debussy - Le fille aux cheveox de lin 

Both pieces from a compilation called 'The Virtuoso Trumpet' on The Brilliant Classics label. Actually its a 2-disc set featuring a lot of different composers and I find all the pieces outstanding, I listen to it a lot, but particularily the above 2 mentioned pieces.


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

Ravellian said:


> I really don't like baroque brass works, sorry!
> 
> Thanks pjang, that's more of what I'm looking for. Not a bad piece, even if it is written by Brahms.


Brahms didnt write bad pieces, it's you that dont find the beauty in them


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Bruckner's symphonies are pretty brassy.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Sadly, all of the recordings of this work on Youtube have flawed sound quality. Here's two versions, one old, one live:


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

Watch out for a broadcast of Mussorgsky's Pictures... in an arrangement by Elgar Howarth played by the Wallace Collection. A brilliant arrangement brilliantly performed.


----------



## Sanctus Petrus (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

As the manager of the UK's longest-standing brass ensemble, I have a few suggestions for brass quintet pieces:

Malcolm Arnold - Quintet for Brass





Witold Lutosławski - Mini Overture





Eugène Bozza - Sonatine





There are several brass quintets by Victor Evald





There are also two magnificent quintets by the Danish composer Vagn Holmboe and an amazing one by Elliott Carter (none of these on YouTube, sadly). This is all just a selection, of course.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

I know that Wilhelm Ramsöe, a Danish (I think. He might be Swedish) composer wrote at least six brass quartets and (I think) some quintets as well. I think some of them have been recorded. From what I've played of them (the first movement of the 4th quartet) they are quite lovely.


----------

